# Abscess formation (warning: graphic pics)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, so if you've checked out the OTRB section, you will know that I've lost my sweet Ben. During his illness this week, though, I managed to get a great set of pics showing the stages of an abscess coming to a head - and for future reference for all you guys, I thought I would share.

A little history;

This lump was the cause of a Ray-attack. A bite on his flank (that bled very little) bled internally because of Ben's clotting disorder (which we did not know he had at the time). This hematoma was quite deep. It started as a non-shaped "squishy" raised area on his side when he stretched. After a few days the lump appeared to solidify (this was approx 12th march 2008) and to form a more defined lump on his side) however remained beneath the skin - you could pinch the skin on top of the lump.










The vet called this a 'cold abscess'.

The lump didn't decrease in size, but approx a week later it seemed to be pushing outwards slightly. Unfortunately another Ray attack (I found that he can open the top door of Ben's cage?!) left another puncture wound, and a second hematoma right next to this lump. The second proceeded in the same nature as the first, however, once it became defined - the two lumps merged.

So we realised (due to the amount of bleeding) that he had a problem. A clotting disorder was diagnosed. I don't think this effected the formation of the abscess in any way.

A day after his tumour-bleed (while he was still incredibly weak) I noticed some bruising on his lump. A call to the vets confirmed that the hematoma had probably abscessed and was now coming to a head. Due to the circumstances I was told to apply a cold compress to delay the process.

So - here we go.

April 9th (evening)




























April 10th (morning)

It was progressing at an alarming rate - the centre of the bruise began to darken and you could begin to feel a leathery texture










April 10th (evening)

You can see the rate of progression. The 'scab' followed the spread of the bruising










Child's suspension Paracetamol was administered at this point for the pain (Paracetomal because it would not effect his blood clotting further)

The abscess had now come to the surface - by pulling the skin outwards you could see very clearly that the lump came with it.

April 11th (morning)










It was at this point that the decision for medical intervention was made. An abscess blow out of his proportion was going to cause serious problems because of his clotting problems. It was also beginning to cause some serious pain to him - he refused to eat or drink, and shallow breathing (through his abdomen) was a good indicatior that he was in quite a bit of pain. The paracetamol now didn't seem to be doing anything for him, and he even refused to take that.

I took him to the vets who performed a FNA (fine needle aspiration) who confirmed that it was indeed an abscess.

Unfortunately the stress of the FNA caused his poor heart to fail, so we were never able to lance the abscess. I was hoping to have a happy end to the tail of the Abscess of Doom. *sigh*

But I do hope anyone who's read this can learn from it and hopefully help others identify a similar situation.

Thank you Ben, for helping me and others learn from your suffering


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm really sorry, but thank you for showing us how bad these can get and what they can look like.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to here about Ben.  At least he's healthy and happy now at the bridge.  I know he had an absolutely wonderful life with you.


----------

